# Change the substrate? Hmm?



## samboco (3 Sep 2012)

Hi,
I was just wondering if I would be needing to replace my substrate after a period of time. I set the tank up a year or so ago, using ADA Amazonia substrate. Now, is it advisable to change the substrate out? I'm just wondering if keeping it in and not refreshing it could be detrimental to the fish? 
I've got some corys and I've noticed a few which have worn down barbels and look a bit sick. 

What I'm thinking is: hopefully I don't need to replace the substrate, just put some tabs in for the plants. I'm also
Thinking that I should put a layer of sand all over on top of the ADA which would be better for the corys. Any suggestions for what sand to use??

Any thoughts on this would be gratefully received. Thanks in advance


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi all,


> I've got some corys and I've noticed a few which have worn down barbels and look a bit sick.


All _Corydoras_ are happier with sand, but barbel erosion is now thought to relate more to water quality, rather than physical abrasion by the substrate. It might be worth looking at diet as well, _Corydoras_ really benefit from some live food, and they like worms. I feed mine a limited amount of Grindal worms every day, as well as occasional blood worms and small "Red worm" (_Lumbricus rubellus_) sections. PM me if you want some more details.

Substrates don't really wear out, but possibly organic matter has built up between the granules of the substrate? and this may be having an adverse effect on the water quality in the upper layers of the substrate. You don't need to add nutrients to the substrate, you can just feed the water column for all plants, it isn't true that _Echinodorus_ and _Cryptocoryne_s etc need a nutritious substrate, but if you do want to add nutrients to the substrates you can push osmocote or root tabs under plants.

I'd probably up your water changes a bit, and if you can add sand to an area of the tank. I think if you just put it on top of the ADA Amazonia it will end up underneath it eventually. The sand you use is up to you really, you want "silica sand" and "pool filter sand" is probably the best, but I'm a cheap-skate so I usually just use "Argos play-sand".

If you haven't already have a look at Corydoras forum on "Planet Catfish", it is full of good advice.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Sep 2012)

Agree completely with Darrel. You should do a thorough vacuum of the substrate to get rid of accumulated organic matter. Aquasoil holds it's nutrient load quite well long term. Just dose the water column and you'll be fine. Also, you need to change your water more often and change much larger amounts. That will help both fish and plants. Fish do not get sick because of old Aquasoil. They get sick because of water pollution.

Cheers,


----------



## samboco (3 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I used to have a section of sand but it ended up mixing with the ADA so I took it out during the last re-scape. Any top tips for keeping a sand section separate?
I have been doing roughly a 40% water change weekly (or as near to weekly as possible) and cleaning the filter out every second clean. Any thoughts on how I should change that?


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

CUT UP AN ICE CREAM TUB, AND PUSH IT INTO THE SUBSTRATE TO FORM A BARRIER BETWEEN THE SAND AND ADA STUFF.


----------



## samboco (3 Sep 2012)

Excellent idea, cheers


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2012)

Hi all,


> I have been doing roughly a 40% water change weekly (or as near to weekly as possible) and cleaning the filter out every second clean. Any thoughts on how I should change that?


It is a reasonable water change, you could try going for 2 water changes a week for a while. Also if you don't have one I'd put a sponge pre-filter on the intake. I DIY particularly unattractive ones, <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21675&hilit=sponge+pre+filter>, but the pre-filter sponge for the Fluval Edge are a neat option, or Eheim do a really good big chunky one, part no. 4004320 <http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/accessories/installation_prefilter> 





> I have been doing roughly a 40% water change weekly (or as near to weekly as possible) and cleaning the filter out every second clean. Any thoughts on how I should change that?





> CUT UP AN ICE CREAM TUB, AND PUSH IT INTO THE SUBSTRATE TO FORM A BARRIER BETWEEN THE SAND AND ADA STUFF.


 Like Darren says, then you can have an area which is sand all the way  to the tank bottom glass. 

Best of luck.

cheers Darrel


----------

